

Language Workbench Competition 2011 - johaan
http://www.theenterprisearchitect.eu/archive/2011/05/26/language-workbench-competition-2011

======
johaan
In 2005 Martin Fowler first coined the term Language Workbench, to describe a
new class of software development tools, designed to build software through a
rich environment of multiple, integrated, Domain Specific Languages. Two weeks
ago, the first Language Workbench Competition was held. This article gives an
overview of the 10 tools demonstrated at this competition.

